
Wikimedia expresses concerns about India’s proposed intermediary liability rules - rahuldottech
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/26/wikimedia-foundation-expresses-deep-concerns-about-indias-proposed-intermediary-liability-rules/
======
redpillor
they is too much misinformation on wikipedia about india. they need to have
some accountability too

